# Is there any way to reload the 921 operating system?



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

Is there any way to reload the 921 operating system on a new or newly formatted hard drive? 

My 921 boots just to the Dish logo now. I was deleting some recordings when it locked up. I can make a successful image of the drive by attaching it to my PC and then booting the PC from a CD using Ghost. So I know the drive is physically OK. I think some pointers got messed up when I was doing the deleting. I own this 921, so I can’t get a replacement from Dish. What I really need is to get a fresh copy of the operating system, and then I can then download the latest rev from Dish. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

hokie-dk said:


> Is there any way to reload the 921 operating system on a new or newly formatted hard drive?
> 
> My 921 boots just to the Dish logo now. I was deleting some recordings when it locked up. I can make a successful image of the drive by attaching it to my PC and then booting the PC from a CD using Ghost. So I know the drive is physically OK. I think some pointers got messed up when I was doing the deleting. I own this 921, so I can't get a replacement from Dish. What I really need is to get a fresh copy of the operating system, and then I can then download the latest rev from Dish.
> 
> Any suggestions?


The last couple of times that I've re-booted, it seems like it was just booting to the Dish logo because I wasn't giving it enough time. The boot now takes about 15 to 20 minutes. If you leave it alone for quite a while, it will eventually boot.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

lujan said:


> The last couple of times that I've re-booted, it seems like it was just booting to the Dish logo because I wasn't giving it enough time. The boot now takes about 15 to 20 minutes. If you leave it alone for quite a while, it will eventually boot.


I left it for over an hour on two occasions and overnight on another, so I don't think it's going to get past the logo. I guess I'm just out of luck.


----------



## lujan (Feb 10, 2004)

hokie-dk said:


> I left it for over an hour on two occasions and overnight on another, so I don't think it's going to get past the logo. I guess I'm just out of luck.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

> I own this 921, so I can't get a replacement from Dish.


I own my 921 too, yet E* replaced it *4 times* :eek2: (at no cost to me, not even shipping)

I presume you cracked it open. For sure they won't honor the warrentee now!


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't have the extended warranty or whatever it's called ($4.95/month) so I don't think they'll replace it. I purchased it used last summer. I opened the case but did not crack the seal on the disk drive, so that shouldn't be an issue. But I assume no extended warranty is.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Just call dish and get(add) the dhpp (extended warantee) then call back later and get your 921 replaced. After the 921 has been replaced you can supossedly then cancel the dhpp.


----------



## motrac (Jan 5, 2003)

n0qcu said:


> Just call dish and get(add) the dhpp (extended warantee) then call back later and get your 921 replaced. After the 921 has been replaced you can supossedly then cancel the dhpp.


yeah, they been screwing us! why not screw them!


----------

